# 94 Maxima won't start



## Jim916 (Dec 22, 2006)

Plenty of battery, but engine only turns over. Has been doing this on and off for about a month. Sometimes dies when accelerating from stop. I believe it may be a fuel delivery problem, or maybe ignition problem related to moisture/condensation. Temps here have been cold, and a lot of rain etc.

Could it be the fuel pressure regulator? How can I test it? Where is it located?

Jim916


----------



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

I've got an 89 withthe same problem cranks great, but won't fire codes come out as mass air flow sensor but using a book for an 86 we've tested it and it seems to work alright but car won't go. keep me posted


----------



## Jim916 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Reply on 94 Maxima*



brynm said:


> I've got an 89 withthe same problem cranks great, but won't fire codes come out as mass air flow sensor but using a book for an 86 we've tested it and it seems to work alright but car won't go. keep me posted


It turned out to be the distributor cap- weather had been rainy/very humid, and I missed the arcing the first time I checked under the hood. Replaced the cap and the rotor and it's running great.


----------



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine also turned out to be a spark issue, the main wire to the distributor cap had a break. Glad it was a cheap fix.


----------



## 89maximaguy (Feb 24, 2007)

i just went through the same issue on my 89 it has 133000 on it with the factory cap rotor and plugs but new wires so i changed them out and a fuel filter and no more problems at all


----------

